# Helicoptero Radiocontrol ¿se puede aumentar el alcance?



## duomix (Ene 9, 2008)

Hola a todos! me acabo de registrar en esta comunidad de foros y caramba es increible, la mejor que he visto de electronica a mi parecer   pero el motivo por el que escribo no es el de halagarlos sino saber si me podriais ayudar con una idea que me surgio el otro dia, soy aficionado al aeromodelismo y al radio control no mas que eso, y se me ocurrio la genial idea de si integrara una MicroCamara de radio frecuencia a mi helicoptero si funcionara seria maravilloso ver desde el cielo lo mismo que mi helicoptero, pero no tengo ni idea de como podria hacerlo y ademas me gustaria modificar el alcance del helicoptero y de la camara como aproximadamente 2kilometros(con obstaculos) por que mi idea seria volar asta no ver el helicoptero y seguir pilotando con la camara, la pregunta de momento es: ¿seria posible? de momento solo pregunto eso cuando disponga de la camara os comentare, me gustaria saber como seria posible aumentar el alcance de el helicoptero a 2kilometros o mas, espero respuestas, Muchas Gracias de antemano.   

Salu2


----------



## corsa (Ene 9, 2008)

Es posible, pero caro. Además, habría que saber si el helicóptero es capaz de levantar tanto peso ( cámara, emisor, bateria, antena ). Tendría que ser un helicóptero bastante grande.

Si solo quieres aumentar el alcance del helicóptero tendrías que aumentar la potencia del mando radiocontrol. Supongo que funciona a 40 mhz. Al menos 1 watio si el receptor del helicoptero es sensible. Eso es mejor que preguntes en tu tienda de aeromodelismo, seguro que tiene soluciones. Aunque ya te digo que es caro.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 10, 2008)

Cuentas con otro inconveniente. El alcance de la transmision de la señal de video. Igual que tienes que llegar para pilotar tienes que recibir o te quedas a ciegas. 

Es mas ¿Consigues llevar bien el heli a mas de 300mts? Que bueno tienes que ser para poder pilotar un punto en el horizonte.


----------

